# QLD pet shops selling reptiles?



## zombway (Jul 19, 2009)

i'm looking for a reptile-selling pet shop in qld, from which i can buy my snake. i know a lot of people say "don't buy from a pet store", but my parents aren't going to let me buy a snake unless it's from a pet store.
does anyone know any pet shops where i can get a snake? preferably around the south-east brisbane area.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 19, 2009)

There's an excellent reptile shop at Stafford, plenty of help and back up service too


----------



## amy5189 (Jul 19, 2009)

Stafford is probably going to be your best bet. But the fact that your parents won't let you by it from anywhere but a pet shop is quite odd. As they are more expensive, over double the price pretty much. You will get a lot of help and ongoing support from a good seller anyway.
Can i ask the reason why your parents would think this?


----------



## danthedude (Jul 19, 2009)

Your best bet would be going to see Simon at Everything Reptile at Manly. He works from home but is better then a pet shop. His website is Everything Reptilehttp://www.everythingreptile.com.au. If you don't want to go see him then I could probably recomend Pet City at Mt Gravatt, but you will pay more and the advice won't be quite as good as Simon's. By the way what sort of snake are you looking to buy?


----------



## Lewy (Jul 19, 2009)

Typical parents think they no best LOL Let them no that you will be paying 2-3 time the price and not getting as good advice. I guess the one at Stafford are ok and there is one across the rd from the hyperdome too they are ok 

I did forget to add Simon at everything reptile hes a good bloke and if your going to buy from a pet store I would strongly advise going through him

Cheers Lewy


----------



## zombway (Jul 19, 2009)

i've been told the one at stafford's the way to go, but i was just curious what else was around. i'm looking to buy a children's, or maybe stimson.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 19, 2009)

In the defence of pet shops (now that I own one) not all are going to give the wrong advise all the time, my wife just flew up to cairns to do a course so we can sell retiles and she said that most of the people that were there were from pet shops just doing a refresher course to get more knowledge.


----------



## ravan (Jul 19, 2009)

danthedude said:


> Your best bet would be going to see Simon at Everything Reptile at Manly. He works from home but is better then a pet shop. His website is Everything Reptile.



+1 for simon.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 19, 2009)

Petcity


----------



## gman78 (Jul 19, 2009)

Pet City at Mt Gravatt.
Just remember that you will pay soooooooooooooo much more at any pet shop.


----------



## zombway (Jul 19, 2009)

do the pet stores only sell hatchies? cus i was looking for one at least a few months old... so it will already be feeding, etc.


----------



## warren63 (Jul 19, 2009)

I think Pet Super Store at Stafford is good, go in and ask for Maria and she will help you out. I know they sell hatchies but they have them feeding prior to selling. Also good range of accesories and a lot cheaper then most other places.


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 19, 2009)

zombway said:


> do the pet stores only sell hatchies? cus i was looking for one at least a few months old... so it will already be feeding, etc.


 ormally the only sell hatchies,pet city is alright ,pet country is alright and they wont sell a python until its had a certain amount of unnassisted feeds,


----------



## SnakeTrader (Jul 19, 2009)

Qld pet shop can only sell childerens python. Anastia?


----------



## Jazza369 (Jul 19, 2009)

Simon at Everything Reptile is the go


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 19, 2009)

Support the breeders - they do all the hard work. Pet shops are in it to make money, they are the middle-man - who needs a middle-man?


----------



## Lewy (Jul 19, 2009)

Waterrat said:


> Support the breeders - they do all the hard work. Pet shops are in it to make money, they are the middle-man - who needs a middle-man?


 

I agree totally!!. But I guess I'm a little biast LOL


----------



## smidson (Jul 19, 2009)

Any responsible person selling a young snake will make sure it is feeding and shedding before selling just ask for feed records. and yeah i would recomend a breeder over a pet store anyday but i guess you have heard that by now hey!


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 19, 2009)

I know of two shops down here who sell reptiles, both ask amazingly high prices for them. However they do keep some themselves, even the bigger of the two who employ staff seem to have some one on roster who has reptiles at home. I have noticed most shops are doing the accessory sales thing, but don't ask them anything about its use. Best to stick with breeders or reptile shop imo, but not a general pet store--maybe snakes4me2 as he keeps them himself.


----------



## ravan (Jul 19, 2009)

i believe the snakes that simon @ everything reptile has for sale are ones that he's bred himself, so support a breeder and a pet shop 
seriously, he's great, he'll set you up with everything you need


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 19, 2009)

Pet Superstore at the hyperdome. bought a hatchling childrens from there and had no problems at all.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 19, 2009)

private breeder near you, there are heaps of snakes for sale atm. Talk your parents around it.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jul 19, 2009)

zombway said:


> i've been told the one at stafford's the way to go, but i was just curious what else was around. i'm looking to buy a children's, or maybe stimson.


 
mate maria is the go n when ur finished there come up the road n get some rats off me lol
pet super store stafford


----------



## jay76 (Jul 19, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> There's an excellent reptile shop at Stafford, plenty of help and back up service too



I agree sandy, Its a great shop


----------



## 4orce (Jul 19, 2009)

Any childrens you buy now will be a few months old, so don't worry about that. They only hatch late and early calendar year so they would be at least 5+ months old, more likely 6-7 months and, as mentioned before, it's rare for someone to sell not feeding.

Breeders will generally know more about the snake than pet shops. There are always exceptions to every rule but I have heard some pretty bad advice given from some reputable pet stores, been on the receiving end of some of it.


----------



## lmnw57 (Nov 25, 2012)

zombway said:


> i'm looking for a reptile-selling pet shop in qld, from which i can buy my snake. i know a lot of people say "don't buy from a pet store", but my parents aren't going to let me buy a snake unless it's from a pet store.
> does anyone know any pet shops where i can get a snake? preferably around the south-east brisbane area.



Everything Reptile - is more than pet shop he specialises in reptiles. Very experienced.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Nov 25, 2012)

lmnw57 said:


> Everything Reptile - is more than pet shop he specialises in reptiles. Very experienced.



This thread is 3 years old, I'm sure by now he's found somewhere. If not he should give up


----------



## GellyAmbert (Nov 25, 2012)

lmnw57 said:


> Everything Reptile - is more than pet shop he specialises in reptiles. Very experienced.



I would hope zombway has found somewhere to get his python from by now ay..... :?


----------



## RedFox (Nov 25, 2012)

If you wanted to buy a dog would you go to a pet store or an experienced breeder? Why should it be any different with reptiles? JMO


----------



## happynagini (Nov 25, 2012)

i know this thread is old, but i cant even sell my snake on gumtree because it breaks nsw law which states snakes can only be sold through registered NEWSLETTERS?! so why are pet shops allowed to sell them?
am i missing something here?


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Nov 25, 2012)

happynagini said:


> i know this thread is old, but i cant even sell my snake on gumtree because it breaks nsw law which states snakes can only be sold through registered NEWSLETTERS?! so why are pet shops allowed to sell them?
> am i missing something here?



They can't be sold in nsw pet shops. Only certain states allow sale in pet shops and only certain species


----------



## jay76 (Nov 26, 2012)

That is changing soon. NSW should be able to sell reptiles in the near future in pet shops.


----------

